# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation (2020): Cynthia Lummis (U.S. Senate, R-WY)

## Brian4Liberty

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

Candidate Name: Cynthia Lummis
Office Sought: U.S. Senate, Wyoming
Prior Office: US House of Representatives, Wyoming 
Website: https://lummisforwyoming.com/

Social Media: 
Facebook
Twitter
YouTube

*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: 
Constitutional Issues: 
Economic Issues: 
Foreign Policy: 
Social Issues: 
Overall Issues Rating: 

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: Wyoming 
District: N/A
Incumbent:
Primary Date:
Other Primary Candidates: Liz Cheney.
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: 
Cook PVI:
Relevant poll numbers: 

Overall Race Profile Rating: 

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*

Key strong points: 

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers: none

Endorsements: Rand Paul.

*Overall Rating:*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDoJNzPVd2s

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> First elected to the U.S. House in 2008, Cynthia quickly earned her reputation as a no-nonsense conservative and principled policymaker. She committed to the ‘No New Tax Pledge’ and garnered an ‘A+’ rating from the National Rifle Association and a 100% voting record with Right to Life. Her pro-Wyoming voting record earned her recognition as the legislator who opposed President Obama’s radical liberal agenda more often than any other federal elected official.
> 
> Cynthia was a founding member of the House Freedom Caucus, a group consisting of the most unflinching conservative Members of the House of Representatives. She fought throughout her tenure in Congress to rein in spending and reduce the federal deficit, working with the bipartisan Committee for a Responsible Federal Budget and ultimately co-sponsoring several bipartisan budget proposals.


https://lummisforwyoming.com/meet-cynthia/

----------


## Warlord

Thanks for starting this thread Brian.

Lummis does quite well on the FreedomWorks scorecard:

http://congress.freedomworks.org/leg...hia-m-lummis-0

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The *A-rated* winners in open seat elections are: Tom McClintock (R-CA) (this race is still subject to change), Duncan Hunter (R-CA), Bill Posey (R-FL), Mike Coffman (R-CO), Debbie Halvorson (D-IL), Aaron Schock (R-IL), Brett Guthrie (R-KY), Erik Paulsen (R-MN), Blaine Luetkemeyer (R-MO), Christopher Lee (R-NY), Glenn Thompson (R-PA), Jason Chaffetz (R-UT), and *Cynthia Lummis (R-WY)*.
> ...
> https://gunowners.org/a110508/


Cynthia Lummis was previously rated A by the Gun Owners of America.

----------


## Anti Globalist

If you get an A rating from the GOA, you're pretty trustworthy imo.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Name: Cynthia Lummis
> 
> Congress: Wyoming, District: , Republican
> 
> Cumulative Freedom Index Score: 79%


https://www.thenewamerican.com/index...nameid=L000571

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Former Wyoming Congresswoman Cynthia Lummis is running for Senate. Her successor in the House of Representatives, Liz Cheney, is also considering a run for the Senate. I like Cheney. She’s been a strong voice for Republicanism in the House and has served Wyoming well. But her allegiance is to Republicanism, not conservatism. She is a moderate at best, landing on Conservative Review’s list of the Top 25 RINOs on Capitol Hill.
> 
> Lummis, by contrast, was a member of the House Freedom Caucus. She fought alongside over conservatives and Liberty-minded Republicans for eight years before feeling her time to move along had come. But her break was short-lived. The call to continue bringing the fight to Democrats and moderate Republicans was too strong. Now, she’s back in for the American people.


https://noqreport.com/2019/08/02/lik...ate-candidate/

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Liz Cheney undecided, Lummis dominates Wyoming Senate race*

----------


## Warlord

She is saying all the right things.

--
A former member of the fiscally conservative Freedom Caucus in the House, Lummis said another big motivation is to try to reduce the federal deficit.

“I was a fiscal hawk. I will be a fiscal hawk, in an environment where fiscal hawks are getting fewer and fewer, quite frankly,” Lummis said.

She said she would also advocate for more state and local involvement in decisions affecting public lands in the West and promote energy development on those lands.
---

We need her in the Senate. She would be right up there with Rand and Mike Lee and possibly Cruz

----------


## Warlord

Imagine if Rand, Lee, Cruz and Lummis stuck together on key votes. They could sway the majority if its 53-47. That gives them a lot of power.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> *Liz Cheney undecided, Lummis dominates Wyoming Senate race*


Cheney is not running for Senate. She most likely has her eye set on eventually becoming Speaker of the House.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...93#post6911393

----------


## Warlord

> Cheney is not running for Senate.* She most likely has her eye set on eventually becoming Speaker of the House.*
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...93#post6911393


Cheney is going to be a real problem for us in the future if she is Speaker.  However, nothing new there with Boehner, Ryan and McCarthy. It's business as usual.

If we take over the Senate though Brian and have 10 Rand Paul's we can stop her! 

The Senate is the key.

----------


## Warlord

> Lummis did get a powerful ally after Cheneys announcement: the conservative Club for Growth endorsed her Senate campaign, with the group's president, former Rep. David McIntosh (R-Ind.) promising to spend *"millions to support her candidacy"*


Good news

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Cheney is not running for Senate. She most likely has her eye set on eventually becoming Speaker of the House.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...93#post6911393





> Cheney is going to be a real problem for us in the future if she is Speaker.  However, nothing new there with Boehner, Ryan and McCarthy. It's business as usual.
> 
> If we take over the Senate though Brian and have 10 Rand Paul's we can stop her! 
> 
> The Senate is the key.


Jordan must be the next Speaker.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Jordan must be the next Speaker.


The swamp has other ideas.

----------


## Warlord

> 2016 Presidential hopeful and current Republican U.S. Senator from Texas Ted Cruz endorsed Cynthia Lummis in Wyoming’s Senate Race. In a statement, Cruz mentioned that Lummis is a strong leader and that she fought to reduce wasteful Washington spending while serving in the House of Representatives. Lummis shared that she was beyond honored to have the endorsement of Cruz who she views as the embodiment of a constitutional conservative.
> 
> Lummis served for 8 years as Wyoming lone representative in the house before choosing not to run for reelection in 2016. The seat she is seeking is currently held by longtime Senator Mike Enzi. Lummis has also been endorsed for the spot by U.S. Senators Rand Paul, Mike Lee and Bill Cassidy, former U.S. Representatives Jason Chaffetz and Michele Bachmann as well as the Club for Growth, Senate Conservative Fund, FreedomWorks for America and the Protect Freedom PAC.


Teocon backing....

She is certainly doing well with endorsements. I think she will be in top 3 of Senators from a liberty perspective.

----------


## Warlord



----------

